# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  MAESTRIA EN SISTEMAS DE GESTION DE LA CALIDAD E INOCUIDAD DE LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA 2014-I

## juanramosgo

Maestria2.jpg *www.urp.edu.pe*Temas similares: DIPLOMATURA EN GESTIÓN DE LA CALIDAD E INOCUIDAD ALIMENTARIA Seminario Internacional sobre Trazabilidad e Inocuidad Alimentaria (Produce Traceability Initiative) y Requisitos de Sanidad e Inocuidad Alimentaria Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Curso de gestion de la calidad e inocuidad de los alimentos y bebidas en Chiclayo Curso de gestion de la calidad e inocuidad de los alimentos y bebidas en Chiclayo

----------

